# is this bleach okay to use for cleaning diffusers



## Aqua Hero (15 Mar 2016)

Is this bleach safe for cleaning diffusers

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=260550096


----------



## Bacms (15 Mar 2016)

That is the one I use. Make sure you don't pick the scented version or the thick one

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Hero (15 Mar 2016)

The ingredients don't say anything about scented.

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (15 Mar 2016)

The one you list is the non scented one but they also one that is scented at the same price so I was just trying to avoid you pick the wrong one if you go to the shop

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua Hero (15 Mar 2016)

Oh okay i got you, thanks


----------



## tim (15 Mar 2016)

I've used that one for a few years now, no issues.


----------



## tubamanandy (15 Mar 2016)

Can I ask what your method is ? 

Do you use it neat, how long for, how do you flush it etc ??


----------



## Bacms (16 Mar 2016)

Normally just leave on a solution of 50/50 water/bleach for a couple of hours.  Then rinse it will and leaving it soaking in water and prime for another hour or so until you can no longer detect the bleach smell

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------

